# Easy stand for 60gal acrylic cube...



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not much of a carpenter but have been able to build aquarium racks for my fishroom from 2x4's. However, they've been for glass rectangle tanks. Now i have a cube 60-gal made of acrylic with a 25" x 31" footprint. It currently sits on the floor (not ideal!) so I want to build a stand to raise it up about 30" from the floor. I have a 1" thick solid surface (composite) shelf for the top of the stand (for the tank to sit on). Can I build a basic fishroom-quality stand just like I would for a glass tank since I have that solid shelf for it to sit on?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would say yes, as long as the acrylic tank bottom is fully supported.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!! Its almost done


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I would think that with framing around the perimeter of the top of the stand and one cross member splitting the longest 31" length, you should be good.


----------

